# Places to hunt in southern utah?



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

About a year ago I moved from Salt Lake to Cedar City for school. Up north we had a sweet set up on a friends property with multiple blinds and ponds. I never really tried anywhere else cause this place pretty much guaranteed success. So now I've found myself down south with no clue on where to go to find some ducks. If anybody has any tips it would be appreciated.


----------



## one8sevenn (Mar 27, 2012)

I hear otter creek is hit and miss. I know quail creek can produce. I bet you can find some jump shooting on the rivers also


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Good info. I'll definitely look into that. thanks man!


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

there is lots place to hunt it all depends how far you want to drive i hunt lots ducks here in southern utah


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

richard rouleau said:


> there is lots place to hunt it all depends how far you want to drive i hunt lots ducks here in southern utah


I'm willing to go just about anywhere. You willing to share a few spots?


----------



## hnt4food (Oct 28, 2009)

When I was down there I hunted Quichpa lake just west of cedar. It is tough to hunt though, very little cover and only a couple good places to setup. The beaver river just below minersville reservoir can be good to. If you are willing to drive a ways bicknell bottoms WMA by Loa is a good place or Clear Lake WMA by delta


----------

